# صور للصليب جميله جدا



## جورج كرسبو (17 مارس 2006)

*صور للصليب جميله جدا*











 




 






 



 



 



 



 





 













 






 



 



 





​


----------



## †gomana† (18 مارس 2006)

*الله الله على روعة الصور وجمالها خطيرة جدا*
*ميرسيه يا جو*


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

*صور جميله اوى اوى اوى يا جو *
*ميرسى*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (20 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياجومانة على مرورك
شكرا يابلاك على مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## yako (28 مارس 2006)

صور جميلة جدا يا جورج ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (28 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا  yako   على مرورك


----------



## melkana (1 أبريل 2006)

مهما فولت من كلام مش هبين جمال الصور ديه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (1 أبريل 2006)

شكانا متشكر اوى على طريقة كلامك الجميل ومتشكر جدا على مرورك  يا  melkana

ربنا بعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

> كلام ربنا الاصدق من الكهنه والمرابين والمصالح



جميل

وهل نزل ربنا وقال لك فى اذنك هذا الكلام

ام انة نقل من خلال رسولكم محمد 

ثانيا كيف تصدق هذا الكلام دون دليل او برهان
اهل هذا كلام ناس عقلاء




> وطبعا انتم دلوقتي عرفتم انتم مين اللي رفعتوه



لا 

مين بقى



> ربنا فلم يلد ولم يولد ولم يتخذ ولدا


هل نسيتى كلام دينك

لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لة كفوء احد

سلام ونعمة


----------



## aymanpop (20 فبراير 2007)

أرد علي أختي العزيزة بكلمة واحدة التأكد من دينكم أولاً


----------



## aymanpop (20 فبراير 2007)

أرد علي أختي العزيزة بكلمة واحدة التأكد من دينكم أولاً


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 فبراير 2007)

?????????? قال:


> *
> ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالى اخبرنا وهو خير من يخبر لانه الادرى ان سيدنا عيسى لا صلب ولا قتل ولا علقوه في خشبه ولا حاجة وكل الحكاية ان ربنا رفعه اليه وجعل يهوذا هو اللي يتصلب ويتعلق ويتمسمر كده وطبعا لان الروايه لعقولكم غير مقنعه ودي يمكن يكون عنكم حق فيها لكن ربنا بلغنا انه رفعه وطبعا كلام ربنا الاصدق من الكهنه والمرابين والمصالح وهكذا حتى لو لم يقنعكم لكن الحكايه اننا نثق في ربنا لاننا وثقنا من قبل انه خالقنا الوحيد فاكيد هو اللذي يعلم ما جرى وبدون تفكير اعمل العقل عمل مفعوله في الاقتناع ان كلام ربنا هو الاصدق حيث يختبرنا اي منا سيصدقه واي من لن كما انتم وطبعا انتم دلوقتي عرفتم انتم مين اللي رفعتوه لمرتبه الابن لمن تسموه ربكم اما ربنا فلم يلد ولم يولد ولم يتخذ ولدا *


*

انت مع الاسف  تتكلم بهذه الطريقة الغريبة و تتهجم علينا بحجة المناقشة في قسم لم يخصص لحوار الاديان

بعدين عيب هذه الكلام ........ تتهم الكنيسة و الرسل و تقول مصالح و مرابين بكلمات تنتقص من الآخر ! 

و كل الكتاب المقدس هو موحى به من الله 

و نحن لم نخترع شيئا 

في النهاية لا نتمنى لك الا الخير*


----------



## †السريانيه† (21 فبراير 2007)

صور جميلة جدا ياجورج
الرب يسوع يباركك ​


----------



## mahy (7 مارس 2007)

صور جميلة جدا ورائعة ميرسى لتعبك وتقبل منى خالص التقدير


----------



## mousa63 (9 مارس 2007)

جورج كرسبو 
ابن المسيح
يا الله ما اجمل ها الصور صور سيدنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (28 مارس 2007)

جورج الصور جميلة اوى خاصة اللى شايل فيها السيد المسيح الصليب بس لى رجاء عندك وعند اللى فى المنتدى انا محتاجة صور جديدة عن القيام تساعدنى فى الشرح لمرحلة حضانة وكمان يا ريت صور عن شم النسيم وياريت يكون عنوان الصور واضح انة عن القيامة وشكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (28 مارس 2007)

جورج الصور جميلة اوى خاصة اللى شايل فيها السيد المسيح الصليب بس لى رجاء عندك وعند اللى فى المنتدى انا محتاجة صور جديدة عن القيام تساعدنى فى الشرح لمرحلة حضانة وكمان يا ريت صور عن شم النسيم وياريت يكون عنوان الصور واضح انة عن القيامة وشكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للصليب جميله جدا*

ربي يحفظك صور جميلة ومئلمة جدا


----------



## assyrian girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور للصليب جميله جدا*

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للصليب جميله جدا*

:smil7:سلام المسيح لكم
 ان للصليب جمالا لايشعر به الا المؤمنين ان الصليب هو رمز الجهات الاصلية عند علماء الجغرفيا وان الصليب رمز الحضارة عند علماء التاريخ وان اللصليب رمز الزيادة عند علماء الرياضيات وان الصليب رمز العدالة عندرجال القانون وان الصليب رمز الايمان عند رجال الدين وان الصليب اغلى وسام على صدور المؤمنين


----------



## veansea (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور للصليب جميله جدا*

بجد صور روعه قمه الروعه 
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك


----------

